# Beef Cow quality Hay



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I was just curious what the market for lower quality beef cow hay was like around the area. We are sitting on a lot of decent quality grass and lower quality alfalfa that there just doesn't seem to be much of a local market for. Most of our beef guys have sold out in the last few years leaving us with no great markets for lower quality hays.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grass hay med quality 80-100.Poor alfalfa 80-110 in rd bales.Buy some cows to utilize your poor hay????


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We have thought about buying cows to use it. There just doesn't seem to be enough time to go around. We used to run 50-60 head of pairs, then dropped back to 15-20. Still seemed like we never had enough time for the cows. Not to mention it is mighty nice sitting in the house and not worrying about a cow calving when its 5 below with a 30 mph wind







. Plus we have about 3000 3x3x8 so it would take a lot of cows to make much of a dent in that. We are asking 75-100 a ton, just doesn't seem like there is much interest at all. I don't really want to lower my price and give it away because there isn't a whole lot of profit in the hay once you drop below 75/ton this year.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

give me a delivered price to lancing, tn 37770
forage tests would be helpful
calvin howard
[email protected]


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

can't get the auto reply to private message thing to work - call me 800-579-8115 or cell 931-337-9213


----------

